# Continuing to qualify for the Covid wage subsidy scheme



## cremeegg (18 Jul 2020)

An employer qualifies for the scheme where their income fell 25% or more in Q2. 

How long does the employer continue to qualify, and where can this info be found.

If an employer is now trading again after being closed how many weeks of trading at normal levels can elapse before the employer ceases to be eligible.

Say a restaurant with no income for April May June, trading at normal levels since the reopening.

Any link to this info would be appreciated.


----------

